# I.D. please. Copadochromis, what?



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Copadochromis what?


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Any Ideas?


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

How big is your fish and does he show darker color at times. It's hard to tell that type he is because his color is so light :wink:


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

He is about 3 inches and he is always silver with three blotches. When aroused he showes black finage, and a little blue on the top of his dorsal fin.


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.crlca.com/fishsite/4320.jpg

Copadichromis sp. ''three spot eastern''

me thinks u will find it one of these shanks
Ray


----------



## pastrycook3 (Jul 1, 2007)

trewavasae or mloto
leaning towards mloto, they are more common...either way, nice fish


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Shape looks off for a mloto. I'm stumped honestly.


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

These fish were labeled as wild trewavasae. My buddy got 7 of these a year ago.
3 months ago he gave them to me. I culled 1 male and 1 female as they had some sort of tisue hanging from thier mouths that did not go away after some diff. treatments. Any way, the male of the 5 I kept is now starting to color up in his finage, Black with a blue tip on the dorsal.
The 4 females have alot of yellow in the finage as well. I was hoping they were trewavasae, but shouldnt they have some barring if that were the case?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, they do look a great deal like trewavassae, but I'd wait until the male colours up until I'd say for certain.

http://images.google.ca/images?ndsp=20& ... art=0&sa=N


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

I think I may have found it with some help at M. mayhem.
http://www.malawimayhem.com/profile_show.php?id=61


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Try this link, the one above wont show you anything, sorry.
http://malawicichlids.com/mw08018.htm


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Fogelhund said:


> Well, they do look a great deal like trewavassae, but I'd wait until the male colours up until I'd say for certain.
> 
> http://images.google.ca/images?ndsp=20& ... art=0&sa=N


To me it doesn't look right. A trewavassae has a more rounded top and bottom body shape and the mouth area being at that appex(sp). However, jimmymac's appears to have a more flat top and a larger rounded bottom portion.

His fish does look more like the profile he selected. You may have a winner IMO jimmymac.


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1011


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, I think they could be true Chrysonatus.

I had a few once. Peaceful as a Malawi cichlid can get I think. Cool fish, but might be easily intimidated by other fish so will rarely show breeding color. Probably would do better in larger groups, but then not much you can do about that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I too say they are C. chrysonotus.


----------

